# low bridges near Rouen



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,could anyone tell me the best way through Rouen as we will be going in June for the first time to france heading towards Tours for our first stop off but under stand Rouen has some low bridges,then on to the south Vendees,thanks matt


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we found when travelling through Rouen that the main road alongside the river has a load of underpasses which are height limited. Your sat nav may try to take you through them. However if you take the straight on routes which cross each intersection "above ground" you should have no problems, it will just take a bit longer. There are huge warning barriers approaching each of the underpasses, so it should be apparent.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

hero said:


> Hi,could anyone tell me the best way through Rouen as we will be going in June for the first time to france heading towards Tours for our first stop off but under stand Rouen has some low bridges,then on to the south Vendees,thanks matt


This our route. 
If going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exitting the tunnel take third slip signed VERNON 
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15. 
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane. 
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M. 
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine. 
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right. 
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon. 
Follow the route : with viamichelin http://tinyurl.com/ynhvyb


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Please dont talk about the underpasses at Rouen it makes me sweat every time as I directed Ray into one-- never thought about height --We did get away with it but it must have been a cigarette paper's thickness between the M/H and the roof.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bognormike said:


> we found when travelling through Rouen that the main road alongside the river has a load of underpasses which are height limited


Thanks Mike - we're in fact driving through Rouen on saturday afternoon on the way south! Does the Tunnel de la Grande Mare have any restictions on the E42/N28, do you know?

Dougie.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We need 3.5 mtrs so know the problems. We always come off the A28 having gone through the large tunnel out to the river. Then follow the road signed A13 to Paris This takes you along the D18 E - and through the commercial trading estates and onto the A13 south - no tunnels at all, then you can either stay on the A13 peage (class 3 €2.80) for a couple of junctions and turn off onto the A154 (free) We have never had a problem, other than a bit slow at peak times and use this route 3 times a year.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Vennwood said:


> We need 3.5 mtrs so know the problems. We always come off the A28 having gone through the large tunnel out to the river. Then follow the road signed A13 to Paris This takes you along the D18 E - and through the commercial trading estates and onto the A13 south - no tunnels at all, then you can either stay on the A13 peage (class 3 €2.80) for a couple of junctions and turn off onto the A154 (free) We have never had a problem, other than a bit slow at peak times and use this route 3 times a year.


Great - thanks. We're carrying on south on the A28, and it looks fine on good ol' Google Earth.

Dougie.


----------

